# Potential horse theft



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi mods I hope it is okay to post on here but we have started a facebook North East Lincolnshire Horse community page. This is because in the past few months there has been some horses that have been braided, also horses have been and attempted to be taken taken in the Lincolnshire area. After talking to the police we decided to set this group up to make people aware of security for their horses, also for us all to be on the look out for each other and make everyone aware what is happening...... As far as I know horse theft in our area has not been a problem but for some reason this year it has been a nightmare!:cursing:


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

How awful, last year down this way we had several horse slashings, so worrying.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I just wish it would stop...... but there is no chance of that at the min. I am really worried because one of mine was the first to be braided he is now 20 and blind in one eye I have increased security and put signs up saying one is blind and the other is allergic to grass ..... It seems at the moment they are going for cobby types with showy paces :cursing:


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

My old Hanoverian mare used to regularly appear with plaits in her mane while my TB boy was never touched, she never went missing tho! I never knew whether it was just kids playing with her or something more sinister. No one would be able to nick Romeo, he refuses to even be led by anyone except me, even the owners of the horses he shares a field with who he sees all the time can't do anything with him! ''You're NOT my Mum & I'm not going anywhere with YOU'' !!


----------



## emsky (Jul 26, 2011)

Braided? as in plaited there manes? Why do they do that?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

emsky said:


> Braided? as in plaited there manes? Why do they do that?


They are then tagged.. So they know who to go back for..


----------

